# Sealey LED ; similar to scangrip?



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

I was just browsing for some new LED Lighting when I noticed this below. It looks very similar to the Scangrip model in appearance. Just wondering if anybody had tried it out or had any opinions on it?

https://www.tool-net.co.uk/p-431509...-led-lithium-ion-rechargeable-floodlight.html


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice price that :thumb:.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah they look great and definitely on my radar

They also do a CRI handheld one for about £40 which also looks pretty good

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

as above their inspection lights are very good to. They seem to have decent bulbs in


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

As a Scangrip owner the Sealey units certainly appear similar.

Cheaper HERE though. 

Alan W


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Even cheaper here
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132019851517

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Hereisphilly said:


> Even cheaper here
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132019851517
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That is not the same rechargeable and mains powered light. 

Alan W


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Alan W said:


> That is not the same rechargeable and mains powered light.
> 
> Alan W


Oh you're right! Just saw the 20w one and thought it's the same

Thanks, as I had that one saved on my watch list for a few days now debating to pull the trigger

Not anymore!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I've ordered one for the weekend to do some work so I will report back with my thoughts and photos if I get a chance.


----------



## DetailingDavie (Feb 18, 2017)

I thought the angle of the spread of light and colour temp were important for showing defects? Can't see any if this info even on the manufacturers website. It also looks like you can only run off the batteries, which means 2.5 hours use before you will be needing to charge it.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

DetailingDavie said:


> I thought the angle of the spread of light and colour temp were important for showing defects? Can't see any if this info even on the manufacturers website. It also looks like you can only run off the batteries, which means 2.5 hours use before you will be needing to charge it.


From the Sealey instructions:

_Rechargeable work light with super bright COB LED light source which gives an even and constant spread of light. Produces up to 1400 lumens
with a *CRI (Colour Rendering Index) of 95, which gives an effect of daylight*. Two settings allow for 30% or full brightness to suit task.
*Suitable for accurate colour matching and identifying bodywork imperfections* or an environment needing good lighting. Supplied with 180° 
adjustable stand and is IP65 rated._

It does look like the LED057 unit is rechargeable only unlike the Scangrip unit that also works from the mains. If you want the mains powered model the number is LED066 for the same 20w power.

Apologies for any confusion.

Alan W


----------



## DetailingDavie (Feb 18, 2017)

It was my understanding that the cri rating and colour temperature are indendant of each other. I'm only recalling info I've read on the home made sun gun thread.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DetailingDavie said:


> It was my understanding that the cri rating and colour temperature are indendant of each other. I'm only recalling info I've read on the home made sun gun thread.


This is true. The cri has a rating of 0 to 100, the higher the better. The temperature, or tone, is measured in kelvin. 4700 I think is classed as daylight, everything above is "cool" and below is "warm".


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

Any update on this?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought one of these from eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252631453229?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Short1e said:


> I bought one of these from eBay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252631453229?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


And there is a high-CRI version of that light, but the ring website is impenetrable, so I can't find it!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ive just ordered the sealey so will be able to provide images and a review soon enough


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Got a scan grip one coming to check out this week, going to have to figure out a way of reviewing it. :thumb:


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

Thinking of just jumping right in and getting the sealy one as my halogens just packed up. Cant grumble at that price

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

Looking at the sealy site and there are 4 or 5 options with this being the closest.

http://www.sealey.co.uk/PLPageBuild...rogroup=1346&analysiscode=&requiredresults=16 although not reachargable.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

Getting one of these sent by a pal http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/ast...ld-color-match-light-cri-97-50sl-p-40073.aspx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

*Sealey LED*

Here she is guys








nice light seems well put together, 
quality of light is good and bright, 
perhaps a tad yellow compared to a sun gun, 
but overall a good piece of kit to anyones arsenal


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

How do it show up defects? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

Carpmadjohn said:


> How do it show up defects?
> I screen shot a video for you there. It really does show up defects well, alot better then the pic suggests :thumb:


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, appreciate any views on whether this Sealey would double up as a general area work light, to say work under a car? Or is the beam very concentrated/narrow?

Many thanks


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.sitebox.ltd.uk/sealey-l...matching-cri95-230v-osealey_LED066?currency=1


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

steve from wath said:


> https://www.sitebox.ltd.uk/sealey-l...matching-cri95-230v-osealey_LED066?currency=1


Thanks, but that appears to be the mains version, therefore not rechargeable....


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

GE90 said:


> Thanks, but that appears to be the mains version, therefore not rechargeable....


Best price I can find on the rechargeable LED057 HERE. 

Alan W


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yep, seems to be the cheapest at the moment. Might pull the trigger on this!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Used mine on Saturday, this was outside on the lower setting.










One in the garage.










These two marks appeared somehow which irritated me. This is again in the garage, the marks were hard to see in normal light but in the sun they were clear, the Sealey shows them easily. There are no swirls so that explains why nothing along those lines can be seen. 
The marks were removed with some T40 and a megs yellow spot pad. I polished and sealed the whole car that day

Very pleased with the light.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

just ordered one of these, the 057 model

anyone been using it?


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've got the 50 watt mains powered version of this light and its a nice light.
Haven't used it on the car as yet but its been good for the decorating and painting indoors. Mega bright too.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Got this today. And its a great light. But its almost too bright even on lowest setting

I couldnt get it to show defects on light coloured cars. So now need to look another light as well


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

For the money the Sealey lights are brilliant, a great alternative to the ScanGrip range.

We have added the complete range of Sealey Colour Matching lights to the website; https://hdcarcare.co.uk/collections/sealey-colour-matching-lights.

20% off too at the moment, use discount code 'SEALEY' at checkout.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Good deal on the Sealey LED360CM here:

Sealey LED360CM Rechargeable 360° Inspection Lamp 5W COB LED Lithium-ion Colour Matching CRI-95

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01KVE697C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fnh9BbAXRR3WD


----------



## dg_pug106gti (Sep 26, 2006)

What model would be best 5w, 10w or 20w don't want it too bright as can't see defects on lighter cars.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

dg_pug106gti said:


> What model would be best 5w, 10w or 20w don't want it too bright as can't see defects on lighter cars.


All depends on your working environment tbh.... If youve got a nice big workshop/garage with the room to use big lights at distance then use a brighter bigger model.

You could also do this outside, but the brighter your light, the further away its designed to be.

For upclose inspection as you work, I'd suggest the handheld 5w model. I'd only use the brighter ones if I had lighting stands and a big indoor workshop.


----------

